# Blossom's Action Plan



## islandblossom (Apr 12, 2006)

Maintain a weekly activity level that is 1 hr long and at least 4 days/wk. 

Current height and weight: 5'4" and 130lbs.
Goal weight: 120 lbs. 
Time Frame: End of June 2006

Today's Action Plan: 
Walk to the local mall during my lunch break then hit the gym for a workout. Focus: stability ball and weights.

What I ate:
B: Quaker Oatmeal Weight Control Banana Nut Crunch w/ fresh strawberries
S: slim fast muffin bar ~ 90 cals
L: lean gourmet turkey w/ gravy and steamed veggies 
S: vanilla yogurt and strawberries

plan on having an orange and some tea before work is over and then hit the gym. i'll add my dinner menu later. ttfn.


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 12, 2006)

so after I had my vanilla yogurt and strawberry, i was cravinnnnngggg chocolate and ended up munching on three little hershey's milk chocolates. =( plus i had some espresso. walking on the treadmill tonight cause i'm too tired to go to the gym.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 12, 2006)

Yay good luck with your diet/activeness plan!


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the motivation! I sincerely appreciate it. =)

So yesterday for dinner I had a cup of white rice and some dried herring - it sounds weird but it sooooo yummy. 

Unfortunately though, i didn't get to walk on the treadmill as planned because for some reason I was just extremely tired yesterday and plus it was movie night with the fiance so that was nice. 

Here are today's plan: 

B: oatmeal w/ strawberries, 1 cup of coffee
S: orange
S: bowl of strawberries
L: spinach tortilla wrap, 1 orange, and a small slice of chocolate cake (i know i shouldn't have but I swear it was like 1/2 of a 3x3 inch slice)

Don't know if I'll be able to head out to the gym after work because I have to get fitted for a dress in my best friend's wedding. I'll most likely do some push-ups, sit-ups, and work with some resistance bands tonight to make up for missing the gym. =(


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 14, 2006)

B: oatmeal & cup of coffee
S: orange & cranberry apple tea
L: lean gourmet
S: nuts & almonds

I was absolutely tested today. In my office they ordered 3 pizzas and one of the other departments was having a BBQ during lunch (they were serving hamburgers, hot dogs, and sweets) - I was able to control my appetite and not give in. Woo hoo. I did however eat 1/2 of a hamburger patty because my co-worker said it was a boc burger and i wanted to taste it. not bad.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 15, 2006)

islandblossom - keep posting your progress! Your goal of losing 10lbs by the end of June is very ambitious!

One thing just to spark some thought: it is common practice in weight loss to assess a person's progress through % body fat lost, rather than weight. When you are only looking to lose 10 lbs, it is hard to assess your success when you are including exercise in your routine, which will result is gained muscle mass (muscle is heavier than fat so you can imagine how much it can throw things off!!). Generally when people have more than 15lbs to lose then total weight is a more accurate measure of success. 

If you can, I recommend stopping by your local fitness centre/gym for a % body fat assessment (often they require a membership). At the end of June if you only lost 3lbs total, you might feel discouraged, when in fact you have done amazing! Aiming to lose 3 - 5% body fat (depending on your starting %) is a better and more accurate way to gauge your succes - and a guaranteed way of seeing the fruits of your labour!

Just some food for thought! Keep up the posts!


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 16, 2006)

wattage: yay! thank you so much for the support! i always wanted to go to the gym and get my body fat measured but i'm too self-conscious. i'll think about it some more because your reasoning completely makes sense. 

on a more different note, i recently got measured for my best friend's wedding and ughhhh here are the results:

B: 34 1/2
W: 28
H: 40 =(

i'm thinking of re-measuring myself at the end of april. wish me luck everyone. hard work, ugghhhhhhh.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi islandblossom!

Your measurements are good - infact, you should be happy to see them the way they are! From what you have described, you have the most desirable body type in terms of healthy weight gain. Healthy weight gain you say!!??!!
When we gain weight, we gain it in all sorts of places! Bummies, hips, boobies, tummies, backs, ankles (which inevitably turn into cankles - ahh!) or anywhere! The thing is, some women (and most men) gain the majority of their weight midbody - think beer bellies! When we gain weight in this place, it puts the most stress on our body because of pressure it puts on our insides. All your important tools are abdomen and chest area - the worst place to gain weight.
There is much speculation that women live on average longer than men do because we, for the most part, gain our weight on our hips and royal-behinds! So next time you think you have ghetto booty - think damn no! I got healthy booty!

Carrying extra pounds can be a bummer (no pun intended) but the important part is that you are healthy. You should be proud of your figure!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome! Keep up the great work!
No Pain no Gain sista! I'm learnin' that the hard way


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 17, 2006)

B: Protein Shake 
S: Banana
L: my boss kidnapped me so we had to do errands during lunch. i ended up getting a jack's spicy chicken sandwich at jack in the box, total cals for lunch 689

after work i'm going to the gym to work out. gotta stay motivated. i wanted to say thanks to everyone that stop by and leaves comments for me-i really do appreciate the support. you guys are awesome!


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 18, 2006)

after work yesterday i hit the gym. 

Exercise: 
30 - minute cardio on elliptical trainer
10 min of weights
did some lunges with 3lbs weights and worked on the stability ball. 

i'm feeling the lunges this morning. =P

B: LF yogurt with strawberries & bananas topped w/ some granola cereal, cup of coffee
S: protein shake & a handful of almonds


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 19, 2006)

i'm pmsing and i'm on a diet. 

i'm having a very irritable day today. =(

last night: 20 min- treadmill and weights

B: protein shake, coffee
S: nature valley bar
S: orange


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 19, 2006)

*Damn Jamba Juice!*

Shoot! Shoot! I went to jamba juice for lunch and looked up the nutrition facts for the smoothie i got and it had 92g of sugar! wth? i went to calorieking.com and it turns out that just one apple has 15g of sugar....no way! i guess i'm going back on the treadmill tonight. nor more jamba juice for the rest of the year. 

L: jamba juice original strawberry wild smoothie w/ protein boost 






look at the carbs!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Island Blossom!

My GOSH! It still manages to floor me sometimes when I read what is REALLY in some of the stuff we eat. Crap that is a lot of sugar.

I love smoothies and drinks like this too! I just thought I would share what I do: Buy the smoothie, take it home, freeze 1/2 or more and mix what I want to have with a Perrier. Then, when I want more, I just throw what I want from the smoothie in the blender and mix. It's not so bad for a snack if you only have a bit at a time. Oh and it's got some good fibre in it too, so that's not so bad...

The bottom line really comes down to how many calories it has - 450. This drink is an entire meal's worth of calories. And for 450 cals and only 6g of protein, probably better of having a more satisfying meal with higher quality nutrients and carbohydrates.

Dammit Jamba Juice!! Argh, I swear they are in cahoots with Jugo Juice (we have it in Canada, same idea) - so so good and they market to healthy folks like us - yet they're not that healthy in the end!

I will join you in this little pitty party


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 20, 2006)

*4/20/06*

B: Protein Shake
S: Orange + Nature Valley Bar
S: Apple + Diet Coke

No major lbs lost yet.... I think it's because I've always been a semi-active person; at least working out 3x a wk so I'm in OKAY shape but I think in order to be in the best shape of my life I should probably work out more.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Other than that, I didn't get to work out last night because my fiance bought a new LCD flat screen tv and we ended up watching LOTR.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't had lunch yet today bc in all honesty... I'm just not hungry and tonight I won't be working out bc our company gets to see the Padres vs. the Mets at Petco Park. So that should be nice. I just have to avoid the trash that they call food over there.


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 21, 2006)

To complete yesterday's menu: 
L: skipped lunch
Went to ball game
D: Jumbo Jack burger
S: Peanuts & Hot chocolate

Today's Menu: 
B: 1/2 belgium waffle topped with fruits (banana and strawberries) + cup of coffee
S: Protein Shake

It's lunch now and I'm not hungry, (really I'm not). So even though it's technically bad to skip lunch - I also don't want to force myself to eat when my body isn't hungry. So please don't think I'm starving myself. ;P


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 24, 2006)

*Week of 4/24*

Here is my get fit plan for the week: 

*Monday* 
7PM Hip Hop Class at LFJCC (free)

*Tuesday* 
1 hr workout @ LFJCC concentrating on cardio and a few weights

*Wednesday* 
6PM Abs Blast @ LFJCC (optional)
7:45PM Belly Dancing classes ( I haven't belly danced for over a year now so I'm thinking of going back to the beginner level to loosen up)

*Thursday* 
6PM Hips, Abs, Butt, & Inner Thigh class at LFJCC (free)

*Friday* 
Break!!!

*Saturday*
The fiance and I are planning a Champagne tasting party this day so if we don't have to run out for some last minute items, i'll most likely take a belly dancing class in the morning.


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 24, 2006)

B: protein shake & cup of cofee
S: yogurt
L: banquet meal (tv dinner thing ~ 230 cals) 1 chips ahoy cookie and a diet coke


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2006)

browse this for a real wakeup call. I did and nearly cried.


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 24, 2006)

that is INSANE. I just looked at Jack In the Box.... ughhhhh, no fast food anymore! thanks for the link. it's a real wake up call.


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 25, 2006)

*4/25/06*

I know I post a lot on here, especially with updates. But it really does help with keeping track of everything i eat and do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





B: Lean pocket & cup of coffee
S: cup of hot chocolate (it's FREEZING in my office)
L: banquet frozen dinner ~ 450 cals
S: cup of green tea

on a different note, I didn't go to the hip hop class yesterday because only 3 ppl attended and they all looked like "regulars". so i was too embarassed to go; instead, i went for 30 mins on the elliptical. 

tonight, i'm going to try another hip hop class at a different studio and this time i'm bringing a friend for moral support.


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 26, 2006)

Yesterday I went to an actual cardio hip hop class and it was awesome! I learned a few new dance steps and got a kick ass cardio workout. I was sweating so much. Tonight I'll most likely head out to the gym though and do some strength resistance. been concentrating on cardio so much that i have to remember to lift s ome weights! =) plus tomorrow is my step class so that should be good. 

current weight fluxates though from 128 to 130. still trying to get get down to 120. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandblossom* 
_that is INSANE. I just looked at Jack In the Box.... ughhhhh, no fast food anymore! thanks for the link. it's a real wake up call._

 
it's a HUGE wakeup call!!! Look at SONIC's stuff. Particularly their breakfast burrito. I used to LOVE LOVE LOVE them. THEN I found out what was in them. Oh dear God.


I love hip hop classes. I wonder if they're offered anywhere near me? hmmmmmm

You're doing great!


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Shimmer! Comments always make me happy; it's nice to know that I'm involved in a community that is supportive and offers encouragement.


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 27, 2006)

*Frustration*

Last night before I went to bed I felt _so_  frustrated. I just really wanted to lose the weight right then and there but I knew it wasn't going to happen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's going to take a while...a long time I'm sure. 

Tonight I'm planning on going to my HABIT class (Hips, Abs, Buttocks, Inner Thighs). I'm usually burnt out and tired after taking that class but if I find the strength I just might go to a Beg/Int belly dancing class with my old belly dancing teacher. I really want to lose the belly bulge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Which btw, i took measurements at home and this is what they really are (I think the seamstress at the Bridal Shop rounded off or something)

B: 34 1/2
Over the belly button: 34
Hips: 38


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2006)

Bridal shops round up for a lot of reasons, the main one is that when the dress gets there, it's easier to take it in than let it out. If a size is ordered too small, the shop is generally stuck with it and has to order another dress in the larger size (that was my experience anyway) so we always encouraged girls to get a bigger dress than they thought they would need, because they really never knew for sure how a dress would fit until it got there.
Hang in there you'll get it worked out hon!


----------



## islandblossom (May 1, 2006)

Weighed in today at 130.5 lbs. =/

Overall summary of last wk's activity:
M: 1 hr cardio
T: 1 hr cardio hip hop
W: break
Th: 1 hr step aerobics and 1 hr belly dancing
F: Rest
Sat: Threw a champagne tasting party for the friends
Sun: 30 min. cardio and 30 min. weights

It seems that I need to put more effort in strength resistance training. I can plug that in on Wed/Fri/ or Saturdays. =) That'll be the goal this week. 

I have to remember that my goal is 120.... this is my 2nd wk working out though and I haven't dropped any major lbs... =(

anyone have any other advice that I can implement in my workout plans? or if you have any constructive criticism that would be great too. thanks ladies.


----------



## islandblossom (May 1, 2006)

*I'm starting to get depressed*






i'm losing my motivation. 

i don't know what i'm doing wrong. 

i'm not losing weight but i'm not gaining weight either. my body just refuses to lose it.

B: protein shake & cofee
S: strawberries and a slice of of a cracker wrap made with roast beef




S: beef jerky about 70cals
L: 3 slices of a cracker wrap + 1 starbucks espresso shot  (starbucks was about 170 cals)
Exercise: 30 minute lower body strength training and 30 minute upper body strength training
S: protein shake
D: broiled steak w/ protobello mushroom stir fry with red and yellow bell peppers


----------



## islandblossom (May 3, 2006)

Yesterday's workout: 1 hr cardio hip hop

Today if I have enough strength and get all of my work done early I'm thinking 6pm Abs Blast and 7:45pm Belly Dancing. 

B: Nature Valley Granola Bar & Starbucks Grande White Choc Mocha w/ Soy milk (my co-worker offered to buy)
S: strawberries
L: Hormel Chili


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2006)

don'tlose your motivation, sometimes you've just gotta work through the bump.


----------



## islandblossom (May 4, 2006)

Yesterday I did 1 hr of Belly Dancing and this morning I weighed in at 129! I felt sooooooooooooo happy. 

Plus I bought a new pair of jeans and dropped from a 31" waist to 29"! Yeah baby!


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2006)

See??


----------



## islandblossom (May 4, 2006)

hahahaha, yeah. thanks for checking up on me and advising me to stay motivated. 

dieters are soooooooooo annoying arent' they?. lol. sorry!


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2006)

Not annoying at all.
You staying as motivated as you're staying is making me get off my duff, take myself into the garage, and utilize the gym.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 4, 2006)

Well done!  Your dedication pays off!  Enjoy your new jeans.


----------



## islandblossom (May 7, 2006)

Other good news, i noticed that my fave pair of 7 jeans were feeling a lil' loose on me so i decided to go ahead and take it in for alterations. the guy said that he would have to take 2 inches off of the waist in order to get the jeans to fit me again properly.  how exciting!!!!

Plus, today I completed a 3K Walk for Hope to cure breast cancer.  it was very exhilirating. i'm looking forward to doing another one this year. maybe the aids walk.


----------



## islandblossom (May 8, 2006)

*5/08/06*

B: coffee & a glass of lactaid milk 2 biscuits (leftovers from yesterday)
S: edamame 3 servings (about 360 cals)
S: 21 pcs of almonds


----------



## islandblossom (May 9, 2006)

5/9/06
B: espresso + 2 string cheese + 1 brown rice cake
S: handful of almonds
S: orange + rasberry coffee w/ splenda
S: 1 pkg of edamame ("soy bean" beans, hahha)

Exercise tonight: 1 hr cardio hip hop


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2006)

Yay under goal weight! What do you do for belly dancing? I use to take classes 3 times a week and I moved to Austin and I can't find either somewhere good or affordable... because at 2 classes a week thats 30 bucks for me... as opposed to a month long gym membership at the same price... arr. Any good video suggestions? Bridal fitting? Are you getting married? =)

Congrats on it all! I actually really like eating well... it makes me feel good about everything else like I do have control over my life and I don't feel as sick or crabby. Keep posting so you can keep motivating us!


----------



## islandblossom (May 10, 2006)

Aww thanks Kaliraskah!

First, I go to two belly dancing classes a wk but they're only $8 a class. I don't really do belly dancing videos but if I come across any, i'll let you know. 

Second, the bridal fitting was for my best friend's wedding on june 24th. so i'm trying to get fit for that day. there's gonna be a lot of pics! hahah. 

And last, my fiance and I are getting married next year so that's gonna be exciting too. Hope you find the right video or a new gym that offers BD classes.


----------



## islandblossom (May 12, 2006)

*5/12/06*

Weighed in this morning at 128! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yay, the scale is going in the RIGHT direction. 

This is me btw, I know I've never really posted up an FOTD but just in case u were wondering who I really am .






Activities completed this wk: 
Monday: Rest
Tuesday: Cardio Hip Hop
Wednesday: Belly Dance
Thursday: Belly Dance
Friday: (today) rest
Saturday: Weights
Sunday: Cardio


Today's eats: (so far)
B: Brown rice rice cake + protein shake
S: diet coke


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2006)

Can I make a suggestion?
Up your weight sessions to three times a week if possible. This will build your muscle mass and up your metabolism.

Don't worry, you won't get bulky!


----------



## islandblossom (May 12, 2006)

great suggestion, i'm thinking of adding that in on saturdays, mondays, + fridays.


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2006)

good plan!!


----------



## islandblossom (May 14, 2006)

B: 1 brown rice cake + string cheese
S: espresso
L: homemade ravioli (last night's left overs)
Exercise: 10 minute jog on treadmill, strength training on abs, inner/outer thighs, triceps, lunges
S: yogurt + blackberries
S: orange + string cheese
D: spaghetti + salad
S: yogurt


After the workout i was really hungry. =( gotta workout more tomorrow then.


----------



## islandblossom (May 15, 2006)

B: 2 brown rice cakes + protein shake
S: coffee
S: handful of raw almonds
S: string cheese
S: orange

Weighed in at 129 this morning, but it's silly cause yesterday i was 127. *scratches head*.


----------



## islandblossom (May 17, 2006)

4/12/06 = 130 lbs
5/17/06 = 127 lbs

Slowly but surely ladies...


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

keep in mind that you're building muscle too.


----------



## islandblossom (May 17, 2006)

That is a very good point!

I can see the definition too and the tire around my waist is slowly going away, hahahaha.

On a more different note, I have my graduation ceremony this Sunday! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 17, 2006)

Congrats on your success in the gym and graduation!  Enjoy it all!


----------



## islandblossom (May 23, 2006)

Woo hoo!

Wieghed in at 124 lbs. That's a huge drop to me. In march I was 138! :O

B: String Cheese + Granola Bar
S: Coffee
S: Handful of Almonds
S: edamame

Walked to the mall during lunch...later on today it will beg. hip hop class.


----------



## islandblossom (May 26, 2006)

*Fluctuating 5/26/06*

Been around 124 - 126 the past 48 hrs and that's cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




B: protein shake
S: lf string cheese
S: coffee
L: hormel chili
S: diet coke

Will walk on the treadmill tonight for 45 min and do lunges! Those lunges seem to work!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

Yay for a fabulous butt! That's what I think of when I see/hear the word lunges.  Congrats on maintaining =)


----------



## islandblossom (May 29, 2006)

Thank you!

Today was memorial day so my family had a "steakfest" and I had to be very careful about that I ate because the slightest indulgence could set me off track.

B: spinach salad w/ grilled chicken
S: tall white choc mocha w/ nonfat milk and no whip cream
L: 1 bbq stick plus one stick of corn

My mom gave me her 2 8lb weight dumbells so i'll definitely be using those to doing some squats tonight.

I haven't been able to work out this past weekend bc I started my period and was having very bad cramps. booooooo.


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 1, 2006)

B: 2 WW rice cakes + coffee
S: protein yogurt + diet coke

Belly dancing tonight...

That's so weird, I didn't realize that I didn't eat that much today. Probably cause we were so busy in the office.

D: chicken breast, corn on the cob, and baked fries (ughhh blame the fries on the fiance, hahahah)


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 2, 2006)

B: coffee + yogurt w/ scoop of protein powder
S: rice cake
L: turkey sandwich + diet coke


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandblossom* 
_Woo hoo!

Wieghed in at 124 lbs. That's a huge drop to me. In march I was 138! :O

B: String Cheese + Granola Bar
S: Coffee
S: Handful of Almonds
S: edamame

Walked to the mall during lunch...later on today it will beg. hip hop class._

 
AWESOME!


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 4, 2006)

my military benefits recently got cut off so i haven't been able to put in any real strength training just yet but fortunately, the fiance and i were able to obtain membership at la fitness!

i'm sooooo excited, they have a variety of group exercise classes and they feature a swimming pool as well as a sauna room. i can't wait for that. 

so this my exercise workout plan for next week:
sunday: strength training - emphasis on lunges & squats
monday: hip hop class
tuesday: possible hip hop class then strength training
wednesday: belly dancing
thursday: belly dancing
friday: rest
saturday: strength
sunday: strength

i know i should be specific about what type of strength training exercises i will be doing so i'll work on that soon enough.

i'mmore excited about getting a swimsuit and going for a lap at the gym!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 4, 2006)

i love dance classes... I can't wait to start workingout... endorphins and regulates your sleep... I hate tossing and turning at night... keep it up, islandblossom =)


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks kaliraksha! 

today was the first day that the fiance and i used the facility at our new gym and it was awesome!

Sunday:
10 minute stretching
focused on abs for 10 minutes / obliques, abs, and lower back
3 reps of outer thighs
3 reps glutes
3 reps hamstrings
3 reps obliques
3 reps crunches
then swam in the pool for a little bit, sat in the jacuzzie then spend 10 minutes in the sauna.

it was great! i felt like i was on vacation!


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 6, 2006)

B: 2 rice cakes
S: handful of almonds
S: yogurt w/ protein powder
S: orange
L: ravioli

Exerise: 1 HR cardio hip hop + 10 minutes in sauna

D: oven baked chicken breast w/ corn on the cob and mased potatoes (didn't really eat the potatoes)

Plan for tomorrow:
1 hr hip hop cardio
strength training, emphasis on abs and arms


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 6, 2006)

B: 2 rice cakes
S: handful of almonds
S: yogurt w/ protein powder

Will complete menu by the end of the day.

Exercise: my friend was AWOL yesterday... originally we were supposed to go to hip hop cardio yesterday but she didn't go...so today we're doing that

1 hr hip hop cardio


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 8, 2006)

wth?

I weighed in at 128 lbs today.... what's going on?

I've been working out all week (mostly cardio w/ strength training on Sunday, Monday, & Wed).

Could this be muscle? Water weight? This is a huge jump.... 


B: cofee + 1 rice cracker (will possibly snack on another one in the next few minutes)


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandblossom* 
_wth?

I weighed in at 128 lbs today.... what's going on?

I've been working out all week (mostly cardio w/ strength training on Sunday, Monday, & Wed).

Could this be muscle? Water weight? This is a huge jump.... 


B: cofee + 1 rice cracker (will possibly snack on another one in the next few minutes)_

 
With all the work at the gym that you do I wouldn't be surprised if you have gained a significant amount of muscle, and muscle weighs more then fat, so I would think its just muscle weight.


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 13, 2006)

That makes sense. I'm most likely not going to weigh myself til the end of this week. Jumping on the scale every day is bad for the psyche but sometimes it's just hard not to... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So far this wk:
Monday: 30 min cardio on Cross Trainer machine w/ strength training emphasized on glutes & thighs.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

don't get discouraged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weight fluctuates naturally between 4 and 6 lbs daily.


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 13, 2006)

does it really? that's insane!

Today I doubt that i'll be working out, i'm veryyyyyy tired. I stayed up a lil late last night and I've been suffering from it all day at work. =( I just want to go home and sleep.


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 21, 2006)

*6/21/06*

I haven't posted for a while because my best friend is getting married and it's been real hectic around here. :/ But anyway, here are the latest updates.

I went to my new gym and got physical assessment

current weight: 126 lbs 


total body fat percentage: 22% 
I have about 27 lbs of fat on my body and 99 lbs of actual muscle 
my target heart rate to burn fat is 139 

The guy I met with yesterday is a friend from college which makes it kinda awkward to be assessed by him. *sigh* Plus I think he's really pressuring me to choose him as my personal trainer. 

that's hella expensive 
i'd rather have a girl


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 22, 2006)

So I got done with the second half of my assessment with my friend. The workout was pretty cool, I was sweating a lot and my heart rate was hella up there. The thing tho is that he started talking to me about the prices and ...um...it's still expensive. I would really have to budget what I spend my money on in order to sign up for pesonal training. What do you think? Has anyone else had any personal training before? Was it really beneficial? 

The reason I have doubts is because I'm doing pretty well for myself right now. I dropped down to 124.5 lbs and I'm still on this health kick. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 23, 2006)

6/23/06
B: nature valley granola bar + 1 cup of coffee

* will be editing throughout the day. 

Exercises this past week:
M: 1 hr hip hop
T: Step Aerobics w/ weights
W: Strength training w/ personal trainer
Th: Rest (sore)
F: Rest ~ i dunno, i might just head out to the gym and do some cardio, we'll see. 
S: wedding to attend


----------



## Wattage (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandblossom* 
_So I got done with the second half of my assessment with my friend. The workout was pretty cool, I was sweating a lot and my heart rate was hella up there. The thing tho is that he started talking to me about the prices and ...um...it's still expensive. I would really have to budget what I spend my money on in order to sign up for pesonal training. What do you think? Has anyone else had any personal training before? Was it really beneficial? 

The reason I have doubts is because I'm doing pretty well for myself right now. I dropped down to 124.5 lbs and I'm still on this health kick. 

Any suggestions?_

 
Congrats on your loss! You have been so consistent here and with your workout - I am very proud of you!

In terms of a personal trainer, here is my two cents as the person on the trainer side:

1. Always choose a trainer you are comfortable with. You are right that it is very expensive (I charge $60/hr for house visits)! Some people prefer a member of the opposite sex, I think mostly because it is slightly more motivating for some. Still, many women prefer a woman trainer because there is often a lot of contact with the trainer and the client. Don't feel bad to say what you want.

2. When you hire a trainer, don't hire a friend, someone you know, etc. This is a personal journey that should be free from the social controls of friendships - it is a business relationship. Some people it can work for, but speaking from experience, I have struggled when my friends have asked me to train them. 

3. MOST IMPORTANT: Don't feel like you have to hire a trainer on an ongoing basis or enter into a contract. This is bull if any trainer tells you so. A trainer who is good at their job will help you find a solution that fits your budget, goals and schedule. Whether it be biweekly sessions, sessions once a month or on an on-call basis, you call the shots. Remember, you are the customer here and should be treated with the utmost respect.

Keep us posted - I hope my little ramble helps some!


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 26, 2006)

*I agree!*

Quote:

  Keep us posted - I hope my little ramble helps some!  
 
Thank you so much for your response. I definitely agree that I shouldn't choose a friend to be my personal trainer - strictly business. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That makes me feel a whole lot better. 

The thing about my gym though is that you have to pay for an enrollment fee which is damn near $200... just to sign up?!?  Can outside PT come onsite for a gym that they're not a member of? Is that possible? If anyone knows, lmk. Thanks.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, I bet you could pay your own PT's daily gym fee... which is probably like 10-15 dollars. They won't be happy that you are bring your PT along, is my guess... but for all they know... hes just there helping you out.


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 3, 2006)

Current weight 124
Goal weight 120

Today's workout:
(3 reps of 12)
- 5 min. warm-up on bike
Back
- reverse grip pull down
- machine row

Abs
- hyperextension with 10lbs weight
- worked on obliques w/ roman chair w/ 10 lbs weight 
- abdominal crunch machine

Triceps
- rope pushdowns
- free motion tricep machine


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 5, 2006)

My weight jumped to 126 but that's prolly due to muscle building or just good ol' food in my tummy. Hah!

Tonight I have my first personal training session. I ended up going for the PT at the gym I go to now and it's about $39 a session. Also, I ended up getting a guy because w/ a guy I would feel less self conscious...I'll let you know how it turns out. 

Today I need to go to the grocery store and pick up some healthy snacks:
- edamame
- low fat string cheese
- oranges
- almonds
- yogurt!!!!!
- some protein powder


Menu
B: coffee + light yoplait yogurt
S: cliff bar
L: baby spinach salad w/ walnuts & cranberries
S: string of cheese
S: string of cheese


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow! Your doing so good!

AND...I have a question for you

I've noticed in all your posts that your doing a lot of classes etc and it seems like a lot of work and the weight is coming off at a good pace, but I was curious as to how many inches you've lost. I would think that with all the classes and gym workouts you would have dropped some major inches.

Just curious!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Toxic, 

Yeah I did lose a lot of inches. My waist size in jeans used to be 32" but dropped down to 27". Also, when I measured my love handle area (placing the measuring tape around my tummy and over my belly button) it was about 38" and that dropped to 34". So now I'm not so worried about the love handle area  which is great but I still want to get rid of that "pouch" area. That's what's driving me insane. 

BTW, I really have to say that belly dancing really really really worked out my stomach area. I would say that after just one class of belly dancing, I would feel the benefits the very next day as opposed to those crunch machines at the gym.

P.S. I'm extending my goal time frame to the end of August. I'm about 5 lbs away... plus I think the personal training is gonna help.


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 7, 2006)

*2nd workout w/ personal trainer*

Yesterday we focused a lot on my shoulders (front, middle, and back), my chest, and my triceps. 

We usually do about 3 reps of 12 at each machine. 

Here are two pics of what we actually did (I'm still trying to learn the names of the machines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) P.S. I didn't post all of the exercises.











During our very first workout, we concentrated on legs and lower back...










Leg Extensions





Machine row
BTW, each training session is about 30-mins long.


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 7, 2006)

I hate it when things go wrong....
I signed up for a one-year personal training contract at my local gym and told them to charge the entire enrollment fee to my credit card and charge the monthly fees thereafter to my debit card.

In short, they charged the wrong card and now I'm left with $13.00 in my checking account. I notified them of the mistake yesterday morning and was told that they were working on the problem and should recieve a call back when the issue was resolved. I didn't recieve a call back by the time I got off work. I went to the gym and sat down with the Asst. Mgr that had handled my account. He said that in order for me to receive my refund and have the fees charged to the correct credit card, I would have to contact the corporate office myself. 
So I call the corporate office the very next morning and was able to get them to issue me a refund and then charge my credit card; BUT...the actual refund would take 7-10 days to process!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I have less than $20.00 in my checking account and they want me to wait 7-10 business days to get my funds back? And on top of that, LA Fitness isn't going to compensate me for my frustration or the fact that my account is freezed for almost a week?


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 12, 2006)

*3 Training Session*

Concentration on Abs/Core

Exercise One:
1a. Crunches on a Medicine Ball w/ a 12 lbs. weight






1b. Plank on Medicine Ball - hold for 30 sec. 

***After each rep for #1a switch to #1b then vice versa.

Exercise Two:
2a. Leg lifts, 3 reps of 6.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (wish I could've done more but i was sore)

Exercise Three: 
3a. Worked on obliques using a roman chair. 3 reps of 20 on ea. side

Exercise Four:
4a. Abdominal Toe Touches with Medicine Ball 3 reps of 6 ( i need to get stronger... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





*The medicine ball was in btwn my ankles and ever time I went up with my arms I had to touch the ball twice.


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 14, 2006)

*Training sessions #4 Emphasis on Legs*

1. Hack Squat 3 reps (the weights I did, unknown, my trainer didn't tell me)







2. Leg extension 3 reps






3. Seated Calf raises






4. Dead lifts 3 reps






5. Jumping Lunges 3 reps of 20


I'm beat.


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 15, 2006)

my core area HURTS a lot. =(


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 16, 2006)

When I first started posting here (april) I was 130 lbs. and it's been 3 months so far and I've lost a lot of inches but in terms of lbs...I've only lost 5 lbs. What's up with that? Is 120 lbs. unrealistic for me? Is my body just comfortable at this weight? =/ I don't mind if it is comfy at 125 lbs but I just wanna know so that way I don't keep agonozing over 120 lbs. 

BTW, before I started posting here in April...in March I was 138 lbs so did I just plateau? 

Any suggestions would help.... I'm really hoping that my personal trainer will push me to lose those last few lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and tighten up more.


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 18, 2006)

B: 1 cup of coffee + granola bar
S: handful of almonds
L: 2 spicy tuna rolls + 1 crazy boy roll 
S: coffee
D: 2 slices of sausage and pepperoni pizza =(

Exercise: 35 min on elliptical trainer, burned 351 calories

post snack: cliff protein bar


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandblossom* 
_B: 1 cup of coffee + granola bar
S: handful of almonds
L: 2 spicy tuna rolls + 1 crazy boy roll 
S: coffee
D: 2 slices of sausage and pepperoni pizza =(

Exercise: 35 min on elliptical trainer, burned 351 calories

post snack: cliff protein bar_

 

Those spicy tuna rolls sounds yummers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  dont give the sad face on the pizza.  U have been doing great and im sure those 2 slices isnt going to do to much harm on ur diet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  keep up the good work u have been making so much progress


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks hyperReal. I didn't think the 2 slices would've been that bad either but on my way home from work I felt all disgusting inside.  

Great FOTD by the way.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandblossom* 
_Thanks hyperReal. I didn't think the 2 slices would've been that bad either but on my way home from work I felt all disgusting inside.  

Great FOTD by the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


hmmmm maybe ur body isnt use to food like that anymore???? i dunno
but i do know how u felt b/c i ate ice cream this past weekend and about an hour after i ate the ice cream i threw it all up.


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 19, 2006)

actually, my body loved it but my head kept saying, "this isn't good!". i guess i psyched myself out after eating the pizza and felt guilty. 

yesterday, I met with my PT and we worked on shoulder, chest, and triceps. unfortunately, i still don't know the names of the exercises that we did and couldn't find pics from shapefit. =/ 

i want to ask my trainer to write down my workouts for me so i can keep track but i'm so shyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2006)

are you paying this person? If so, do NOT be shy!!!


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 21, 2006)

you're right, i shouldn't be shy. :deal: (i'm paying _you_), hehehe. 

yesterday we concentrated on legs....

1. Leg Press 3 reps 110 lbs





2. One legged leg presses 20 lbs / 3 reps





3. Seated leg curls 3 reps 55 lbs





a. all the way down
b. half up and half down

4. Dumbell Rows


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 25, 2006)

It's been really hot and humid where I live so I haven't had quite the motivation to hit the gym and be as active as I normally am. 

Yesterday I did some cardio on the crossramp for about 45 mins and burned about 320 cals. I told my trainer that I wanted to lose 2 lbs a wk and he suggested that I try burning 600 cals a day while using the cardio machines. That doesn't sound right to me...if it takes me 45 mins on the crossramp to burn 1/2 of what I'm supposed to then that makes me lose motivation...I don't want to be on the cross ramp for an hour and a half or worse, even longer. boo to that. 

Right now I weighed in at 127 and I'm thinking that that pretty much has to deal with the fact that I'm retaining water (just got done with my cycle). I hate the fact that it's damn near august and i'm not even 120 yet. =/ 

Today I'll most likely hit the gym again and prolly job on the treadmill. I have PT on Weds & Thurs.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandblossom* 
_It's been really hot and humid where I live so I haven't had quite the motivation to hit the gym and be as active as I normally am. 

Yesterday I did some cardio on the crossramp for about 45 mins and burned about 320 cals. I told my trainer that I wanted to lose 2 lbs a wk and he suggested that I try burning 600 cals a day while using the cardio machines. That doesn't sound right to me...if it takes me 45 mins on the crossramp to burn 1/2 of what I'm supposed to then that makes me lose motivation...I don't want to be on the cross ramp for an hour and a half or worse, even longer. boo to that. 

Right now I weighed in at 127 and I'm thinking that that pretty much has to deal with the fact that I'm retaining water (just got done with my cycle). I hate the fact that it's damn near august and i'm not even 120 yet. =/ 

Today I'll most likely hit the gym again and prolly job on the treadmill. I have PT on Weds & Thurs._

 

dont worry im sure u will reach ur goal in no time.... u have been making so much progress.  "im porud of u
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"    The heat will drain u and i feel ya on not hitting the gym b/c of the heat but try to do some workouts in the house just to keep ur body active.  127 is awsome and like i said 120 is right around the cornner.  Im cheering for ya "HUGS"


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks hyperReal, i definitely need that motivation right now!


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 26, 2006)

B: protein bar, cup of coffee
S: edamame
S: protein bar

* didn't bring lunch so I might hit up the mall for a salad or even a burger, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i don't know what's wrong with me! i keep craving burgers. =(

PT tonight.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 27, 2006)

lol burger do a burger without the top bun/or no bun lol
and endamame is soooooo freaking good

Cravings... hmmmm u might want to ask wattage on that one.  I heard that when u crave certain foods that ur body needs that certian vitiman.

hmmmm  but then again i dunno b/c u had a protien bars for breakfast.  Maybe red meat????? or u can try to eat egg white omlet for breakfast or 2 scrambled eggs cooked in a non-stick skillet. instead og the protein bars might help u cut the burger cravings??? just a sug.

anyhow stay strong gurl, and ask wattage she has the best adive on things like this.


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 27, 2006)

it's interesting that you brought up "vitamins" because i haven't taken any for a week but wow, that's a huge revelation if it is true. 

so after work i really tried to curb my craving of a burger by eating 2 brown rice rice crackers but it didn't work. so instead i went to jack in the box and got my jumbo jack (no fries, no drink). despite the fact that it was 600 cals it really did hit the spot and then an hr and a half later i went to personal training (PT) and had chicken soup for dinner and shrimp cocktail (i know, weird combo but i didn't want to eat anything heavy). 

Exercise routine:
1. Leg Extensions, 3 reps 90 lbs.







2. Squats, 3 reps w/ two 20 lbs. dumbbells

3. Lunges, 3 reps (opposite foot resting on top of a step)

4. Toe touches, 3 reps on step

5. Side Lunges, 3 reps on step

6. Leg press, 3 reps 100 lbs





7. Inner thigh abductors, 3 reps 90 lbs, 1 rep 80 lbs

needless to say, i am sore this morning.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 27, 2006)

well im letting u know that its okay.... lol i mean u seen my post i had cake of all things lol


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 31, 2006)

boo. 127. *sigh*.

worked out w/ my trainer on thursday (7/28) took a break on friday and did 45 mins. cardio on saturday on the treadmill. break sunday and back to the gym today to do some more cardio. 

wish me luck ladies...i'm starting to become discouraged. blah.


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 1, 2006)

Did Cardio Kickboxing last night and it was actually fun. I really worked up a sweat and got my body moving...i wish i looked more "hard core" though throwing my jabs and crossovers, hahaha. i'm more of a woose (sp?) right now, hahaha. 

Got PT tonight. Will edit this post later to discuss what exercises I did last week w/ my trainer. Current weight: 124.5 lbs. I hate the scale. it misleads me, boo.


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 2, 2006)

*8/1/06 Pt*

1. Squats on the opposite side of a bosu ball; 3 reps of 15

2. Squats on the opposite side of a bosu ball: 3 reps of 15 w/ medicine ball

3. Lateral raises with two 5bls dumbells while standing on the opposite side of a bosu ball

4. Leg press, 3 reps of 15 
1st rep: 90 lbs.
2nd rep: 90 lbs.
3rd rep: 100 lbs.






5. Overhead cable raises, 3 reps of 15 20 lbs. (Shoulders)

6.  Cables...don't know the name of it but did 3 reps of 15 20 lbs ea.

7. Inner thigh machine
1 rep: 80 lbs.
2nd rep: 110 lbs
3rd rep: 105 lbs.


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 6, 2006)

*8/03*

1. Shoulder press, 2 12lbs dumbless raised over my head, rest with elbows back to 90 degree angle.

2. Lateral raises, 3 reps of 12, 20 lbs.

3. Freemotion tricep machine, 3 reps of 12, 20 lbs

4. Inclined chest press

5. Crunches on medicine ball w/ 10 lbs weight; 3 reps of 15 rotating with weight and no weight. 

This is me happy. lolz.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 6, 2006)

yay what a hottie! looking good =)


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 11, 2006)

*Workout 8/10/06*

1. Smich Machine Bench Press





First, I would bring the bar down with one arm then bring it back up with 2 arms. 3 reps of 12

Second, throw the bar as far as i could then catch and slowly bring back down. 3 reps of 12

2. Two arm front deltiod raises then two arm side deltoid lateral raises.











3. 3 sets of 20 crunches

4. 3 sets of 20 leg lifts


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 16, 2006)

*8/15/06*

1. Smith Machine Squats: 3 reps of 15





2. Smith Machine Lunges: 3 reps of 15

3. Leg lifts: 3 reps of 12

4. Rotating leg lifts: 3 reps of 12

5. Combination crunch and knee raise





6. Plank


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't been posting lately becaue i've been pmsing which meant that i lost a lot of motivation to document my gym activities. =/

but i'm back so yayyyyyy.

this is what i did today:
20 minutes stepper ~ 145 cals
30 minutes crossramp ~ 230 cals

i was trying to shoot for 500 but i was getting tired, i don't know how some ppl do it.

btw, i made myself a homemade smoothie which was absolutely awesome.

8 oz. Naked blue machine
1/2 cup of non fat vanilla yogurt
1/2 cup of ice
1 banana
1 scoop of vanilla protein powder

yummmmm, it was delicious. it'll definitely keep me away from spending money at jamba juice now that i know how to make yummy smoothies at home.


----------



## Bre (Aug 20, 2006)

Good luck Island Blossom! Trying to lose weight can be a bit depressing especially when you're doing all the right things and it takes awhile for the results to come through

Some things I like to do when trying to lose a few kg's 

*cut up a bunch of carrot sticks and put them in a container in the fridge that way when you're hungry and want to eat NOW you have something easy to grab - keeps you away from the junk that is also so so easy to grab

*when going out drink vodka with diet coke, white spirits have the least amount of calories. Diet coke I'm not such a big fan of but you get use to it - sort of

* I love bread and carbs but I try and eat them only at breakfast or lunch if you eat them at night time they tend to stick with you. Tuna salad is good to have as long aws you use balsamic vinegar for a dressing no mayo

Maybe you know do all this already, just thought I'd put it down in case it helps

Stick with it mate


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 21, 2006)

It sure can be depressing! lol ~ thanks Bre for the awesome advice. I'll definitely do the carrot sticks tomorrow morning before I head out to work and keep in mind the carb trick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't drink much so i'm not really worried about that.


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 22, 2006)

*I'm getting there.*

I haven't been attending my hip hop classes or my belly dancing clases because the funds for both of those activities have gone straight to my personal trainer...therefore, in order to keep up with my cardio activities I've been working out on cardio machines like the elliptical trainer, the crossramp, the treadmill, and the bike. Unfortunately though, I'm beginning to realize that cardio on fitness machines just aren't enough to keep me motivated. I find myself staring at the clock and estimating how many calories I'm burning a minute.  

I remember the joy of taking cardio hip hop and belly dancing; I never had to worry about counting calries - I was just having FUN. 

Therefore, I've decided that I'm going to go back to cardio hip hop and commit to at least one day a week. That shouldn't break the bank that much. 

With that said, this is what I did today: 

B: 1 cup of coffee + brown rice cracker with PB
S: handful of almonds
L: mahi mahi fish tacos
S: blueberry smoothie (homemade) w/ 2 scoops of protein powder
D: TBD

Exercise: 30 minutes on treadmill
3 reps of 20 crunches with 8lbs weight
planks
oblique crunches

That should keep me sane until tomorrow's meeting with my trainer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got to stay motivated!


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 24, 2006)

I just made a strawberry banana smoothie at work and offered it to my co-workers... they said no. =( Hurt my feelings, wth?


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 31, 2006)

sadly, my weight has been fluxuating between 127 and 128 lately. *sigh* what happened to my beloved 124. oh well, I think it was my eating habits at work...damn co-workers leave homemade chocolate cookies on the table.... booooo!~

so i have to put more effort... DEFINITELY. I also think that my smoothies backfired on me because of the sugar contents (even though it was 100% fruit...) 

Sunday: worked on obliques & abs
Monday: 30 minute walk on treadmill
Tuesday: 30 minute session with trainer, focused on arms.

1. 3 sets of 15 pushups

2. shoulder press

3. reverse fly

4. dips

5. reverse curls with 6lb dumbells

Wednesday: 25 minute walk on treadmill

Tonight I have a 30-minute training session with my trainer. Got to be REAL motivated to this. 

B: banana & cup of coffee
S: yogurt w/ dried cranberries & banana
S: brown rice rice cake w/ pb
L: hamburger w/o buns (protein burger) + 1 chocolate chip cookie =(
S: hot chocolate (it was freezing in the office)

will edit later to fill in my menu...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 31, 2006)

mama  i think u have done very very well..... remember muscles weigh more....127/128 is a great!!!!! IMO plus from what i can see from the pic u posted up top u look se--------xy lol.. dont beat ur self up  i give u hugs  hehe


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 31, 2006)

You can really notice a difference in your face from the picture you posted versus your icon (both are totally cute, btw).   Congratulations on your success so far!


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 31, 2006)

Aww thanks! That means a lot.


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 5, 2006)

*I did my workout by myself!*






So my trainer gave me this sheet that outlines the type of workouts I should do at the gym when I'm not with him. 

This past weekend I worked on my legs, chest, and shoulders.

Here's a quick glance of that I did:

chest press
shoulder press
lateral raise
seated flys
dips
tricep kickbacks

When I worked out my legs I didn't fatigue my muscles as much I wanted too - no soreness whatsoever. booo! i like feeling sore because then i know that i did the workout correctly.

we'll see tomorrow if my shoulders hurt a lil'. i swear they were burning at the gym.

btw, here's the fiance and i.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2006)

You're doing great babe. You're staying motivated, which is really important.


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 5, 2006)

good news btw, i forgot to mention that i was able to fit into a pair of old jeans!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yayyyyyyyy!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2006)

SWEEET~~isn't that the greatest f eeling?


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 5, 2006)

it is one of the BEST feelings ever ~ hard work pays off.


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 7, 2006)

today's workout:

1. leg press w/ 190lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









2. Worked on calves with leg press machine 90 lbs.

3. Walking lunges w/ two 25 lbs weights

10 jumping jacks in btwn reps

4. Leg Extension w/ 45 lbs

Raise bar with both legs and slowly bring back down with one leg; rotate legs when going down

Last rep w/ 55 lbs.

5. Hanging knee raises






stay tuned bc i'll be posting pics soon of before and after pics.


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 13, 2006)

*Sponsor Stephanie & Charles ~ 2006 AIDS Walk*

Hi Everyone!

So here's the good news. Next month, Charles and I will be participating in the 2006 AIDS Walk  We will be walking 5k and would appreciate your support for this cause. We are currently trying to raise $200.00.

If you would like to donate a few bucks to this charitable event, you can visit our page here:  Sponsor Stephanie & Charles

Thank you for your support, 

Stephanie & Charles


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 14, 2006)

Awsome gurl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandblossom* 
_






So my trainer gave me this sheet that outlines the type of workouts I should do at the gym when I'm not with him. 

This past weekend I worked on my legs, chest, and shoulders.

Here's a quick glance of that I did:

chest press
shoulder press
lateral raise
seated flys
dips
tricep kickbacks

When I worked out my legs I didn't fatigue my muscles as much I wanted too - no soreness whatsoever. booo! i like feeling sore because then i know that i did the workout correctly.

we'll see tomorrow if my shoulders hurt a lil'. i swear they were burning at the gym.

btw, here's the fiance and i. 




_

 

heck yea!!!! not thats what im talking about!!!!........ u look slim and sexy gurl


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks sweety! that made my day. lol.


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 14, 2006)

*Workout 9/13/06*

Warm up: 30 minutes on bike / level 3 - 7

*Back*

1. Pull-up (Assisted)

Set 1: 65 lbs / 8 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs / 10 reps
Set 3: 80 lbs / 10 reps
Set 4: 80 lbs / 10 reps

2. Close grip pull down

Set 1: 30 lbs / 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lbs / 15 reps
Set 3: 30 lbs / 15 reps
Set 4: 30 lbs / 15 reps

3. Bent Row

Set 1: 30 lbs/ 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lbs/ 15 reps
Set 3: 30 lbs/ 15 reps
Set 4: 30 lbs/ 15 reps

4. Low Row

Set 1: 10 lbs / 12 reps
Set 2: 10 lbs / 13 reps
Set 3: 10 lbs / 15 reps

5. Pull Overs

Set 1: 50 lbs / 15 reps
Set 2: 50 lbs / 15 reps
Set 3: 50 lbs / 15 reps

6. Lower Back Extensions

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps
Set 4: 18 reps


----------



## lovalotz (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW you're doing great!
Sorry for posting this late, but anyways, AWESOME JOB!
You deserve a pat on the back for keeping it up for this long. =D


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 22, 2006)

i think it's the fact that my personal trainer always pushes me that keeps my motivation up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i don't know if i could ever push myself by myself, hahaha, jk. 

i have company cocktail party to attend tonight so be sure to stay tuned for new pics. ;P


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 24, 2006)

Yesterday we had an offic cocktail party. Here are some pics...


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone!

I just got done walking the 5K for the AIDS Walk. We finished in 1 hour and 36 minutes. 

I can't believe how much a 5k can wear out your legs! We took a lonnnnggg nap when we got home.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 2, 2006)

wow thats awsome to hear!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 3, 2006)

You look amazing in that dress =)


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks! I got it from Macy's. It was such a hit that night, I loved the fit too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I haven't been working out for the past 2 wks because I started getting chest pains.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It felt like a 20lb weight was just sitting on top of my chest. I got checked by my doctor (ekg, blood test, and chest x-rays) and she said that everything looked "normal" and recommeded that I got to a cardiologist....  But the next available time slot at the cardiologist isn't until Dec. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So lately I've just been taking it easy and haven't been working out. Either I've developed a lot of muscle from the 5k and my workout sesion with my trainer on 9/29/06 or I got fat bc I think I'm back to my original weight! gasp!~ I don't feel flabby so I'm hoping it's just muscle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going back to the gym on Wednesday to start all over again.


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 26, 2006)

I haven't been here for a while and I apologize. I really did get off track. I'll post tomorrow's workout here later on today. 

Today's Menu: 
b: oatmeal
l: chicken garden salad
s: pear w/ vanilla lf yogurt
s: 1 cup of spaghetti (i got hungry!) ('


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 9, 2006)

B: cup of coffee & an apple
L: potroast (homemade) 
S: grande peppermint mocha w/ nf milk and no whip (about 300 cals)

Plan for tonight: walk on the treadmill for 45 minutes 

Tomorrow attend a workout class at the gym and bump up my cardio. 

I haven't been working out for the past wk bc i've been sick.


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm still a bit sick but this is pretty much what I did yesterday...

45 mins cardio; burned about 200 cals... it's so hard to workout when you're sick because you can't really breathe normally when you're congested

worked on abs, used the roman chair to do 3 sets of lower back extensions, 20 reps

then 3 sets, 20 reps of obliques

finished with ten minutes on the stair climber

tomorrow i see my trainer and hopefully i'll be able to get back to speed. wish me luck!~


----------



## Tyester (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice, keep up the good work.

I always see this thread in here, and finally read it all the way thru.


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 25, 2006)

*Pre and Post Turkey Workout*

Thursday, Nov. 22

Cardio: 15 min. bike 

Concentration: Legs

1) Smith Squats 
Set 1: 95 lbs/ 12 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs/ 12 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs/ 12 reps

2) Smith Lunge
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 10 lbs/ 12 reps
Set 3: 20 lbs/ 12 reps

3) Straight Leg Deadlifts
1: 30/12
2: 30/15
3: 30/15

4) Leg Curls
1: 55/15
2: 70/15
3: 70/15

5) Knee Raises
1: 40/15
2: 40/15
3: 40/15

Saturday, Nov. 25

Cardio: Treadmill 15 mins & Crossramp 15 mins

Concentration: Lower Back, Chest, Shoulders, & Abs

1) Crunches w/ medicine ball
1: 10/25
2: 10/25
3: 10/25

2) Planks, 3 reps of 50 seconds

3) Lower Back Extensions, 3 reps of 20

4) Chest
1: 30/12
2: 40/12
3: 45/15
4: 50/15

5) Shoulder press
1: 20/12
2: 20/12
3: 20/12

6) Lateral Raise
1: 20/12
2: 20/12
3: 20/12






 I migh focus on legs tomorrow since I have Monday off too.


----------



## islandblossom (May 4, 2007)

I'm back!!!!!! And I'm going to start logging my workouts too!

Monday: 
45 min cardio on crossramp

Wednesday: 
30 min. workout with trainer
- lower back extensions
- pull ups
- dips
- lateral raises
- push-ups
- row

Thursday
- 30 mins on treadmill

I've been AWOL i know, but i'm slowly getting back into it. 

P.S. check out my online store! http://islandblossom.etsy.com


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 10, 2007)

Plans for the week: 

- walk to the mall during lunch at least twice
- do cardio 2x/wk 
- meet with trainer

These are my goals for the week... baby steps.


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay I'm back for gooooood! Work has been keeping me busy, in fact, I wasn't going to the gym for a while because i had so many things to catch up on: work, school, etc. and surprise surprise, in a month I lost 8lbs! What?!? It's probably muscle but wow, how dramatic. It's probably because I opted to stop going out to lunch all the time and cut back on my Starbucks addiction. Wow! 

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## KAIA (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW!! that's awesome!! congrats!! so much are you weighting now?


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks KAIA! I weigh about 130 lbs right now but I need to definitely get back to the gym in order to tone up PLUS the fact that our company caters lunch on a daily basis doesn't help. Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Tomorrow I will definitely hit up the gym for sure. :]

Thanks to everyone that continues to support me.


----------



## Khalia25 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just came in on the tail end of your thread. I just wanted to jump in to say GOOD LUCK and keep up the good work!! I'm just sooo proud you've been hanging in there and haven't given up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








You looked FABULOUS in that dress at the office party, by the way!!


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_I just came in on the tail end of your thread. I just wanted to jump in to say GOOD LUCK and keep up the good work!! I'm just sooo proud you've been hanging in there and haven't given up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You looked FABULOUS in that dress at the office party, by the way!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww thank you sooo much! Today after work I'm going to be heading out to the gym for some cardio. I'm a little bummed out though bc it's raining today and I know that the cold weather is going to make me want to go straight home and snuggle up on the couch with some hot cocoa. hehehe.


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 18, 2007)

I spoke too soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stayed at work until 6 and by then, I was too tired to go to the gym. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to fit the gym into my schedule. My husband and I agreed to start going on the weekends now together since our weekdays are hectic with work and such. 

Oh well. Hope everyone else is doing well. Cheers!


----------



## islandblossom (Dec 4, 2007)

Great news, I've been active at the gym. Last week I took 3 cycling classes (1 hr each) and did strength training over the weekend. 

Yesterday's workout: 

30 min cardio on crossramp (weight loss program) ~ 217 cals
crunches and lower back exstensions on medicine ball - 3 sets 12 reps
squats on bosu ball 3 sets of 12 reps

I expect to take a cycling class tonight as well. ;]


----------



## islandblossom (Jan 1, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR'S EVERYONE! Welcome 2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Now it's time to reasses my fitness goals and update everyone on my progress. 

Current Weight: 132 lbs
Goal Weight: 124 lbs (depends on what lbs = a nice flat stomach meaning, if I were 128 with a lean stomach i'd be happy)
Time Frame: June 2006

First, I checked out my old blog and saw that last year I had dropped down to 124 lbs! OMG! I need to follow that fitness plan again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 During the middle of last year, I weighed in at about 138 lbs which was okay (not great but...) because I figured it was muscle. My stomach was nice and lean, I had definition in my legs and buttocks but when I lost my job, I lost all motivation. I would stay at home searching the job boards for a new gig and I seriously ONLY DRANK COFFEE! As a result, I lost muscle and dropped down to 130 lbs. I had to go out and buy new clothes because clothes didn't fit very well on me. When I finally did get a new job, I tried to maintain the 130 lbs by going to the gym and eating healthy. 

Today, I'm 132 lbs. I go to spin classes at least 3x wk and try to lift weights 2x/wk. After taking spin classes for over a month, I've lost 1.5" off my waist, 1" off my love handle area, and 1/2" from my buttocks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tbh, I'm perfectly happy with my weight, I just want to tone up. So my "goal weight" isn't actually the real goal, it's more of how comfy I feel with my clothes. 

OK, I gotta run. Off to the gym. Also, if you guys notice that I haven't been posting for a while, please leave me comments! It really does motivate me and keep me on track.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 4, 2008)

good luck getting back on track, its hard in the winter to get motivated, i would love to be 132lbs lol , xxxx


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 1, 2008)

Alright time to start tracking my action plans again! 

It's been really busy at work that it's been hard to hit the gym. I didn't have time to go for over a month! Horrible. Absolutely horrible. From now on, I'll be trying to hit the gym M - F before work since my team gets in around 9:30. That gives me enough time to do a 1 hr spin class or hit the weights. 

Wish me luck! 

Age: 24
Weight: 134

I'll need to start taking down measurements again.


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 2, 2008)

Below is what I did today at the gym: 

60 mins/ elliptical machine - 520 cals.
40 lbs/12 vertical chest
40 lbs/12 leg extension
Lower back extension
Obliques
110 lbs/ 12 v squats
Sit ups
10 mins on stair climber

I did a lot today mostly because I'm feeling frumpy. I doubt that I'll be able to keep up this routine for more than 2 days. It's very exhausting. When I came home, I took a two hour nap, lol.


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 3, 2008)

Today's workout was 90 mins. of Bikram Yoga at my local yoga center. Bikram yoga is also known as "hot yoga" as it is taught in a room heated to 105 degrees which promotes profuse sweating to rid the body of toxins. 

Overall the class went really well and I got a great deal from the center. They offered the first 10 days for $10 for beginners. I'm hoping that after work tomorrow, I'll have an opportunity to go again. 

Tomorrow morning I plan on attending the 5:45 am spin class. If my legs are sore (been working out on it this weekend), I may just do weights and focus on my upper body. 

Hope you're achieving your goals as well! :]


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 4, 2008)

Today is not only election day but that day that I'm taking a rest from working out. I might do yoga tonight after I go out and vote. 

Here are my current body measurements: 
Natural Waist: 29.5 in
Over Belly Button (I want a leaner tummy): 34 in
High Hip: 33.5 in
Hip: 39 in

I used this chart to take my body measurements: How To Take Measurements

Let me know if there's a better way to take measurements.

Thanks!


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 10, 2008)

This weekend was very productive. Saturday morning I headed out to the morning spin class then over to the salon for a cut, color, facial, and a detox body wrap. I was hoping that the detox body wrap would help me release toxins in my body that were preventing me from losing weight - hey you never know. :] Overall, it was a great way to reward myself after pushing myself so hard at the gym.

Today I ended up going to the gym in the afternoon and did an hour of spin on my own. It was great because no one else was in the room so I was really able to push myself. Afterwards, I did some stretches and headed on my way home. 

I feel refreshed and can't wait for tomorrow's workout. Hope all of you are meeting your goals as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 12, 2008)

Today was a good day, I watched what I ate and was able to hit the gym for about an hour then relax in the sauna. The only lowlight was the fact that my left calf is still sore from Monday's spin class. I don't think I stretched well enough. 

This morning, I got on the Wii Fit and did about 15 mins of yoga stretches. It was a great feeling. I don't use the Wii Fit as much because I usually go to the gym to weigh myself. In fact, the last time I used the Wii Fit was last year so when I weighed myself, the program said I had gained 6.8 lbs! I guess that's okay for a year's time but wow. My goal is to lower my BMI from 23.2 to 21.

B: Skip (I know but right when I got into work, I had so much to do)
L: Hormel Turkey Chili 98% Fat Free with low sodium crackers
D: Oven baked chicken breast with sauteed mushrooms.

Tomorrow morning I'll be heading out to the 5:45 AM spin class and be sure to stretch out correctly.

Here are a couple of exercises that I did at the gym today: 
10 mins. stairclimber
33 mins. cross ramp (211 cals)
Torso rotation/30lbs 3 sets of 12
Leg Press/90lbs 3 sets of 12





Leg extensions/55lbs 3 sets of 12





I also worked on my shoulders, upper back, and chest.


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 16, 2008)

*New Heart Rate Monitor w/ Built-in Calorie Counter*

Today was a great workout day. I attended the 9:15 AM spin class and was armed with my brand new watch that has a built in heart rate monitor and calorie tracker. At one point, my heart rate hit 181 and by the end of the class I had burned over 1100 calories. This watch is great. It's the ultimate motivator. 

It's so easy to use and it was reasonably priced. I picked it up at Target for about $50. It's the Sportline Instrument 910 Women's watch.


----------



## milamonster (Jan 21, 2009)

ive been reading your posts and wanted to say you encourage me to workout ! 
i always start and then stop when i get "sidetracked" by something. I dont own a scale in my house or anything but the last time i checked i was in target and i have been 2 sizes up. I'm trying to lose weight, I'm starting this week. Good luck on everything!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, I'm so proud of you. Cycling class really kicks your ass! I think you keep us all inspired.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2009)

Update us!


----------

